# Cherry burl bowl ? vase ? spittoon?



## TimR (Feb 21, 2015)

I struggle with what to call this. Is it a bowl, is it a shallow vase? Shudder...spittoon??

Well, it is what it is. No huge challenges turning, aside from a light touch. Scarier part was after two coats of waterlox...taking it to the buffer. 

I lost some bark during turning, but opted not to glue back on. Instead, I burned some edges where bark came off. 10" diam x 5" tall.
C&C welcome.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 16


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 21, 2015)

Looks awesome. And spittoon would seem appropriate to me, except for the fact that my wife wouldn't appreciate me using that as such. Looks like it might leak.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 21, 2015)

Looks like an ancient urn of some bygone era. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 21, 2015)

That is super cool! I think the feet are a great touch, quite a feat of turning there!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 21, 2015)

That is super cool! Looks like a pain to sand!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 21, 2015)

Cool looking piece Tim ! Looks like it would b scary turning .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 21, 2015)

I would be forced to mule kick someone if they spit in that if it were mine. Love it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 21, 2015)

Cool piece- You guys are crazy....... Turning stuff like this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## The PenSmith (Feb 22, 2015)

That is very cool, a light touch you say? Holly crap that is nice !! You did very, very well to keep it together.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 22, 2015)

I'd be to chicken to even turn the lathe on let alone put a tool to that! 

Amazing work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks all for the great comments. I will say this before anyone gets to thinking about dealing with similarly unsolid wood...slowwww down. 
I probably didn't exceed 400 or so rpm when turning the inside, and probably not much more than 600 on the outside because of it being so out of balance. I also did most my significant roughing "left handed" to stay out of harms way. Too many instances of turners being seriously hurt or killed from a piece coming apart on the lathe. 
Ok, I'm done, you will now be returned to the show in progress. 
Thanks again all

Reactions: Great Post 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2015)

That's incredible. Did you happen to take a picture of the blank? I always wonder when I see a piece like this, what was the artist presented with. That blank had to be nasty.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That's incredible. Did you happen to take a picture of the blank? I always wonder when I see a piece like this, what was the artist presented with. That blank had to be nasty.


Thanks Kevin. I don't know why I didn't take a pic other than perhaps thinking the piece might self destruct in process. I did take this one in the home stretch when it looked like it might actually come off the lathe in one piece. The void was a blessing when blending the inside of this piece. The inside finish is pretty nice, but that's as much to do with how nice cherry is to turn as anything I did.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 22, 2015)

That is a sweet piece.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Feb 22, 2015)

Great job on that gnarly blank!!

IMHO---- it's art!!! (Won't hold water)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 22, 2015)

Too cool! I love the little lip at the rim and the feet... Little bits of refinement on either side of natural, rugged beauty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 22, 2015)

Thats incredible Tim! I never would have even considered buffing this piece. I agree it must have been more intimidating than turning it. Absolutely incredible!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 22, 2015)

hey tim did you know half that peice is missing.
no realy an awsome very very unique quality masterpeice great job man

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 23, 2015)

Tim, this is killer! And I love the idea of it being a spittoon. With the side openings, gives you the option of angle shots... Of course, if I turned it and found someone spitting in it, they'd see a laser dot on them real quick!!!


----------



## Berserker (Feb 24, 2015)

Great job. I really like it. The rim and the feet are excellent additions. That must have taken a long time to do at 400 rpm.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Feb 25, 2015)

Amazing and gutsy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

